# Few whistles.



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 2, 2014)

@N & N Waterfowl and I worked out a trade. He was wanting some waterfowl whistles. He sent the wood for the whistles to be made. Here's what I can up with for him. Left to right. Snakewood, Mulberry Burl, Stabilized Redwood burl, and African Blackwood Burl. 
Hope you like them bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC (Oct 2, 2014)

Beautiful whistles, Waylon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Oct 2, 2014)

Those are perfect!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 2, 2014)

Those babies shine ! Nice looking whistles !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2014)

WOW, those are nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow! What kind of finish?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys for the compliments. @GeauxGameCalls the finish is call coat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 3, 2014)

jwtcustomgamecalls said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments. @GeauxGameCalls the finish is call coat.



How many coats do you use and what is your finishing process with it (sanding, buffing) ?


----------

